# French Lop weight - RIP



## kmaben (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone else had a hard time keeping weight on a French Lop? This is only my second lop and he keeps losing weight. I had a hard time with my first one and keeping weight on him. Both were ten pounds when I got them and within months dipped to the 8 pound mark. Franklin my first was always a battle to keep his weight up. Mansel my flop now is the same way. Granted Mansel has some issues going on now but the 7 months I've had him it's been a constant battle. He gets fresh veggies morning and night, occasional pellets, and unlimited timothy hay. I supplement now and again with alfalfa hay but he's three years old and I worry about stones. He eats more than my 17 pound german giant. Dont know if its just a fluke with my two boys or if other owners/breeders have the same issues with the breed?


----------



## Khainon (Sep 1, 2014)

i am a breeder of frenchies and i have had no issues so far... one recomendation i have to get them to gain weight is to supplimet their feed with soaked,shredded beet pulp..i have used it to get weight on underweight horses and rabbits..its $15 for a 50 pound bag at most feed stores


----------



## JBun (Sep 1, 2014)

If he doesn't have digestive sensitivities to carbs, plain rolled oats is a good way to help with weight gain. You just have to be careful not to feed too much that it causes mushy or small poop. Feeding a leafier hay may also help, as it will have more protein than a mature stalky hay. It might also be a good idea to take a fecal sample in to your vet to be tested, to rule out parasites.

There are other health problems that can cause weight loss like dental problems, so if you are concerned it is more than due to diet, then you'll want to get him into your vet.
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/weightloss.shtml


----------



## Khainon (Sep 1, 2014)

JBun said:


> If he doesn't have digestive sensitivities to carbs, plain rolled oats is a good way to help with weight gain. You just have to be careful not to feed too much that it causes mushy or small poop. Feeding a leafier hay may also help, as it will have more protein than a mature stalky hay. It might also be a good idea to take a fecal sample in to your vet to be tested, to rule out parasites.
> 
> There are other health problems that can cause weight loss like dental problems, so if you are concerned it is more than due to diet, then you'll want to get him into your vet.
> http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/weightloss.shtml


that too! sorry..would have prety much said all of that as well..but just spent 4 hours riding one of my horsies in the desert..so im tired and the heat fried my brain lol


----------



## kmaben (Sep 1, 2014)

He had a mushy poo bout a week and a half ago. He leveled out and yesterday found "leaking" and more mushy poo. He goes back to the vet tomorrow. Had some labs drawn for his surgery and I'm curious as to what that says as well. Just curious if any others had flop weight issues or not. Guess I just always end up with the odd balls.


----------



## wendymac (Sep 3, 2014)

I raise French Lops and I don't have trouble keeping weight on. Give them UNLIMITED 18% protein rabbit pellets. You can also give them some old-fashioned oatmeal (NOT instant) for treats. Mine get a bit of hay, but the majority of their diet is pellets. Pellets are a complete feed, meeting their nutritional needs.


----------



## JBun (Sep 3, 2014)

Unfortunately Mansel passed unexpectedly.


----------



## kmaben (Sep 3, 2014)

We had a necropsy done on him and it was the same lines a Franklin. Liver lobe enlargment and necrosis of this large intestine. His liver hadnt torqued but the vet said his intestine did and that's what ultimately killed him. 2 buns from the same breeder, unrelated, that died of pretty much the same thing. What little research that comes out of the UK they _think_ the liver torsion is something that runs in French Lops. I'm curious how many other pet owners/breeders have had these issues or lost buns unexpectedly but didnt have the necropsy done.


----------



## pani (Sep 3, 2014)

It's comforting that you know what happened. He received fantastic care from you while he was with us.


----------

